# Strikeforce: Cristiane Santos vs Hiroko Yamanaka



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> Round 1 - Luis Cobian in charge of the night's co-feature, a 145-pound female title fight. Santos clips Yamanaka at the opening bell. The challenger is dazed immediately and in instant trouble. Santos keeps punching, and Cobian looks like he's moving in to stop the fight. He doesn't, and Santos looks lie she wants a choke. Instead, she backs away and repeats the process, storming Yamanaka with brutality. This time, Cobian mercifully steps in. Incredible performance following an 18-month layoff.
> Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos def. Hiroko Yamanaka via TKO (punches) - Round 1, 0:16 to retain women's featherweight title.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/26571/strikeforce-melendez-vs-masvidal-play-by-play-and-live-results.mma


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Jeez these poor women get fed to the wolves with Santos


----------

